# SeaFrance Saver Fares



## Enodreven (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi, 

Just a word of caution regarding the Seafrance fares, if you chose the Saver option just remember they are not amendable which means that if you miss your times you lose your money and if you look at the cost of a single return ferry there dosen't appear to be the same type of disscounts offered eg £25 saver return the same time or the next later ferry booked as a single 100+ euros. 

I do take a chance with the saver fares but its worth knowing the possible pit falls ? 

Has anyone found anyway of booking the saver fare for the outward trip and an amenndable fare for the return ? the web site seems to assum that if you book a saver then you want it for both journeys ?


----------

